# Easyjet - November 2012



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We are planning our first joint expedition to Cyprus in preparation for our intended move in 2013. We intend to come over for a week (avoiding UK school half-term holidays) to drive around and check out what area we would like to live in. I thought checking flight availability and prices might be a good first step but, when looking on the Easyjet site to see flights from Gatwick to Paphos, I found that it is not possible to book flights after the end of October, 2012.

Is it me, my computer, or are November flights not yet available? 

I assume, from this forum, that we should have no problem in finding self-catering accommodation for a week at that time of the year?


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> We are planning our first joint expedition to Cyprus in preparation for our intended move in 2013. We intend to come over for a week (avoiding UK school half-term holidays) to drive around and check out what area we would like to live in. I thought checking flight availability and prices might be a good first step but, when looking on the Easyjet site to see flights from Gatwick to Paphos, I found that it is not possible to book flights after the end of October, 2012.
> 
> Is it me, my computer, or are November flights not yet available?
> 
> I assume, from this forum, that we should have no problem in finding self-catering accommodation for a week at that time of the year?


You can only book EasyJet flights 6months in advance. Just watch on their website for latest booking dates.
Hope that helps


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> We are planning our first joint expedition to Cyprus in preparation for our intended move in 2013. We intend to come over for a week (avoiding UK school half-term holidays) to drive around and check out what area we would like to live in. I thought checking flight availability and prices might be a good first step but, when looking on the Easyjet site to see flights from Gatwick to Paphos, I found that it is not possible to book flights after the end of October, 2012.
> 
> Is it me, my computer, or are November flights not yet available?
> 
> I assume, from this forum, that we should have no problem in finding self-catering accommodation for a week at that time of the year?


Hi,

I had a friend who flew over last November from Gatwick to Paphos so not really sure why not this year. 

Have you contacted Easy Jet to ask why?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Much obliged to you. I had the strangest feeling that I was being a bit dim. Quite relieved that it's not my inability to understand their website.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

When I have been searching for flights myself I have found it better and cheaper to have greater flexibilty on both departure and arrival airports. 
Look at both Heathrow and Larnaca airports 
also look at BA and at Cyprus airways both of which will require you to fly into Larnaca at that time of the year, its worth mentioning that Larnaca airport isnt really that far away from Paphos IMO,


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that advice. I'll have a look and see what the prices are. I assume that booking well in advance should result in cheaper fares but …


----------

